# my new pup follows me EVERYWHERE!



## joshj408 (Aug 25, 2014)

is it normal or natural for a new puppy to follow you around literally everywhere you go?! i mean i cant even do my business in peace without him coming and laying beside me! and we have a couple of baby gates in the house and god forbid you step over the gate and it becomes the end of the world because he cant get to me. hopefully this is a a good thing and he just loves me bunches lol


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It is normal at our house, we have the smallest bathroom(in the world), but there she lays as I get ready for work. Try keeping dog hair off of black dress pants...


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

My girl is just over a year old and I haven't been able to use the bathroom in private since the day I got her (that and I have 3 kids, lol). She is always in the same room as I am. Doesn't matter if she is sleeping and I leave the room for a second.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It can be a form of separation anxiety. But, especially with young puppies, remember that they are raised in a litter, and they have no experience with being on their own at all. This drive to connect with another being is part of the reason dogs and humans have such a great partnership. A pup that is happy to hang out in the living room while you go to the bedroom or bathroom, might be a tad bit independent, and tougher all around to train and live with. A pup that is happy to hang out in the living room when you go to the fridge, needs its temperature checked. 

GSDs are dubbed "velcro dogs" because of their desire to be right with us all the time. I used to have to tell Cujo,, "Really boy, I can take care of this on my own, and there is no exit" when I went to the can at my folks' house. 

Babs is usually great, will lie on my bed or sit on her chair in my study now while I am in other parts of the house. When she was a pup, she wanted to even check on me when I was in the shower -- what a goof!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I have 2 shadows: one shaped like me and one shaped like a GSD. 

She doesn't just follow me around but also needs to know what I'm doing. Doing laundry? Sticks her head in the dryer to make sure all is well. Cooking? Lays right behind me just in case I need a helping paw. On the computer? On one of her pillows right behind my chair.

There are times she will lay in the living room even when I'm elsewhere in the house, but only after she's checked on me a few times. And then if she hears me moving about, she'll come check on me again. 

Yep, fuzzy velcro. :wub:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Enjoy it. My most recent puppy was like that until she hit five months and then she was off and running. Use that to bond with her.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yup, enjoy it. In the meantime, if the pup uses a crate remember to put him in there now and then even if you are puttering around the house. That way going into the crate doesn't signal that your are leaving the house. I put my pup, almost 9 months old now, into his crate during his mid day nap, to get house work done. He still likes to chase my broom, vacuum, dust clothes, etc.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thats how mine is... sometime i feel so bad when i get up in the middle of the night he would too and follow me to the bathroom and kitchen and try to sleep while waiting for me then go back to the bedroom with me .


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, they earn that nickname of Velcro Dog  Treat them like a small child - close the door if you want privacy  Otherwise it'll never happen lol


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh totally normal. Remember too, without mom or littermates, he feels vulnerable and looks to you for protection.

They are Velcro dogs, these GSD. Mine never leaves my side. Hard to believe, but after a while, when they finally do wander off, you miss them and want them to come back. lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Totally normal.

Both of my dogs follow me everywhere, the members on here that are friends with me on Facebook have seen numerous photos of the dogs laying on the floor of my bathroom while I am in there getting ready. :wub:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Allie is on my heels without fail. She pitches a fit if I close a door and she's not in the same room. Well, whines some and then lays down in front of door.

Cable watches closely and will follow if I'm going outside or leave eye-shot. He's figured me out and knows my patterns, Allie is still learning.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I think it's the reason they are called German "Shepherds". It's their job to be there at all times, keeping track of their human flock.

Our first GSD was always there, like she was supposed to be, to the point that, after she died many, many years ago, I thought I would catch glimpses of her out of the corner of my eye. I was just so used to her being right there, always. Who knows, maybe she still was.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

One note. Little puppies instinctually will follow you. BUT, that does end and then it is a bit more work. I knew someone who went on about how great her puppy was following her off leash and yadayada. Then at 5 months the puppy moved into its adolescent period, wasn't so great about following any more, ran off, got hit by a car and died right in front of the woman. 

Following is normal prior to what? 12-14 weeks, but then they get a bit more independent so don't assume this last forever, and for most dogs I don't think it does without careful training. 

Just a word of caution.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have adopted the theory that it's due to two things. Pack drive and protection/safety. The latter could either be your protection/safety or theirs. Just my opinion.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

4 years later, Titan still follows me everywhere.. I mean EVERY where.. I haven't been able to take a shower, alone, unless I purposely put him in his bed or close the door before he gets in there. Otherwise.. he's on the mat outside the shower.. I have to open the door slightly and tell him to move.. and he moves to the mat by the sink. Same with the bathroom, going outside in the garage.. he just wants to be there with me. He has his own agenda but wants to be where I am, always.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

normal in my house! every furry creature follows me in to every room


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Stella was my first shepherd, she lived to two months shy of 11 years, and I couldn't go outside after she passed...there was no shadow or 'velcro dog' as I am reading here. I thought she stuck so close to me was because she loved me so much, but little did she know, I loved her more! Fritz, my new puppy, turns 11 weeks tomorrow, and he too is velcro, and I am so happy. There is no better breed that I know of!


----------



## Nicnac (Oct 5, 2014)

My 14 week old follows me everywhere too. I've never had a dog act like this but I think it's very sweet. I only need to move and Riley is alert and watching. I have no idea how long it will last but makes me feel as if she's bonding with us


----------

